# AMD 64 X2 5000+ Overheating



## Ke1N (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a problem when i play games my cpu goes in temperatures like 80 C.And it's from like a long time.I'm thinking that a problem is the room that my PC is in it's like 26/27+ degrees...but i applied new thermal paste and actually brought a fan today to cool the temperatures down...no effect.BTW i'm still with my stock fan.I saw a topic on some forums that have said that reseating the CPU will work but then i need to apply a new thermal paste...
So any suggestions.
Thanks in advance.
PS:Sorry for my bad English, it's not my native one


----------



## narmour (May 6, 2009)

You need to check you vcore in BIOS. It must be set too high.

When applying thermal paste make sure one blob is placed in the center - don't spread as this can create air pockets.

Let me know what your vcore is.

\narm


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Follow narmours advice and if I may add, are you sure the heatsink is fastened down properly? Do you have case fans for ventilation?


----------



## Ke1N (Nov 10, 2008)

I have one case fan in the back i will chek my vcore in the bios and will post as soona as possible 
EDIT :
My vcore is : Default (1.325V)
Vcore 7Shift - Default Normal
and btw when i touch it it doesn't feel like 80C it's not that hot, but every program that i use shows it this way..


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Check the idle temps from within system BIOS and compare that to your software monitor.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

> and btw when i touch it it doesn't feel like 80C it's not that hot, but every program that i use shows it this way


That could be a sign that the heatsink is not drawing heat away from the cpu, it should feel warm, if it feels to cool the heatsink may not be down tight.

Does the computer ever shut down or freeze?

If not your temps maybe reported wrong


----------

